# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  سـلاف فواخرجي تعتزم تصوير فيلم عن المعوقين

## الحصن نيوز

تعتزم الممثلة السورية  سلاف فواخرجي القيام بتصوير دور البطولة في فيلم سينمائي قصير بعنوان(يوم  صامت) تأليف ليزلي أيفيفيان ورنا كزكز.


يقع الفيلم في خمس عشرة دقيقة ويتناول قصة الصمت في إشارة إلى الصم  والبكم وسيتم البدء في تصويره مع بداية الأسبوع القادم في أماكن عدة من  دمشق القديمة ويشارك فواخرجي في البطولة الطفل ليث الطحلة


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

